# Am I Now Considered An Older Member?



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm just asking because I have noticed quite a lot of very heavily active members who joined this year and last (and have twice the posts I have). Sometimes it makes me miss BoneMonkey.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think of somebody as an old member when his Joined date is five years or more ago.
So no, you're just average IMHO.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 30, 2010)

No, Nothing spectacular. Old members, are the ones that were here before GBAtemp had gained any popularity. They are the ones that helped build the forum and IRC presence.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 30, 2010)

Some of us could be considered "older", but just not as active. Post count doesn't equate to how valuable you are, so don't worry about that.


----------



## RiotShooter (Jan 30, 2010)

been here roughly the same amount of time you have so i think we can be considered older members. i just never had the motivation to post constantly like some people do.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been here for a year and a half now, I feel like a regular, but I wouldn't consider myself an oldie yet. You, maybe.

I agree with Satangel and Prophet.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess not. IDK really since I haven't been here for that long myself. And I miss BM too.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been here longer than you, and no, it's not a bad thing to be here for 3 years.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 30, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I would think of somebody as an old member when his Joined date is five years or more ago.
> So no, you're just average IMHO.


 Dam does that mean I've got another year to go.....I joined in 2006


----------



## Satangel (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, 2011 - 5 = 2006.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2010)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Some of us could be considered "older", but just not as active. Post count doesn't equate to how valuable you are, so don't worry about that.
> 
> Here's a prime example
> 
> ...


I think it may have been rhetorical...


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 30, 2010)

I consider older members those that joined before user 100,000. Anyone that joined around that time definitely experienced a lot of the classic members that pretty much barely post here now, spikey, [ m ]artin, to name a few.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Jan 30, 2010)

Who the hell cares? No offense man, but why write this? If you provided a lot to the community I could understand, but 90% of us are lurkers and useless post writers.

Wynd


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 30, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> I consider older members those that joined before user 100,000. Anyone that joined around that time definitely experienced a lot of the classic members that pretty much barely post here now, spikey, [ m ]artin, to name a few.


Oh how I enjoyed making so much ruckus back then.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 30, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> I consider older members those that joined before user 100,000. Anyone that joined around that time definitely experienced a lot of the classic members that pretty much barely post here now, spikey, [ m ]artin, to name a few.


Yeah, they were cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should post here more often. My GBATemp posting and even lurking has dropped a lot.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

You should be counted as an older member.


(btw, I wonder who the 3rd option refers to? _Me, probably._)


*EDIT:*


			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> PuyoDead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh harr harr.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

hahahahaha, nice one protokun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to agree that post count doesn't translate to anything
just look at Narin... before i join gbatemp he was pretty active and most of them here still respect him


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 31, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Testing area was so much more alive than EOF and I actually got daily laughs from it.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 31, 2010)

Who really cares? I would consider three years a long enough time though.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 31, 2010)

My sister is an oldie - joined in 2002 - member 300 something (no longer active though).

Shortly after she quit, I joined.

I don't post much - but post counts or length of time on GBAtemp aren't important. The community is really the pull for me.

There was a time when things with various staff got out of hand (I took a break back then), but things changed, and it would be hard for me to quit now.

Do I consider myself an oldie? Never thought about it. 
But I know GBAtemp (and it's members) when it hosted roms way back.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

i consider you an older member, even though i am new and have more posts, post is mearly a measure of your posting, lurkers and rare occasion posters are still part of the comunitty too, so, although your post count is low, your still a, in my opinion "Long time member"


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 31, 2010)

long time members in my range is prolly 2002-2006


----------



## Cyan (Jan 31, 2010)

You considered an old member ? 2007 ?

Oh, I'm the older of the thread (join date and age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Spoiler



[titlesst]
Don't tell Costello, he will beat my join date by 3 days !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by age


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2010)

Nope.

I am an older member, and that's because I've been around since the early 60's


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 31, 2010)

Been here since 04 I think, but lurked since the beginning of 2003 or something

Oops, make that 05


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 31, 2010)

If you were "old" then you would remember the .2ya and .m4d.sm domains.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> If you were "old" then you would remember the .2ya and .m4d.sm domains.


Ah, those were the days...




Spoiler


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup remember those days.


----------



## Splych (Feb 1, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> You considered an old member ? 2007 ?
> 
> Oh, I'm the older of the thread (join date and age
> 
> ...


Woah. You are an old member... That's crazy though...

I remember I would just do a search for roms... be like [insert name here] rom. And then I would have my rom... I really wonder, what GBAtemp would be like... If they still hosted GBA Roms + NDS Roms from this day.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

closed?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 3, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> closed?



Was just going to post this, the site would have been closed and the admins would get a fine.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, either closed or on the run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bringing back the "temp" in GBAtemp.


----------



## playallday (Feb 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I would think of somebody as an old member when his Joined date is five years or more ago.
> So no, you're just average IMHO.


+1

I'm looking forward to my second year at GBAtemp.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't post much but yeah i am such a oldie around this place.  It is odd to think of all the people i have seen come and go over the years.  If i had to pick one guy i miss seeing i would say Tempast Stormwind.  I will officially consider you old if you know who that is!!


----------



## Cyan (Feb 6, 2010)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> I don't post much but yeah i am such a oldie around this place.  It is odd to think of all the people i have seen come and go over the years.  If i had to pick one guy i miss seeing i would say Tempast Stormwind.  I will officially consider you old if you know who that is!!


Heyyy, I don't know him.
Guess I'm a noob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(I usually remember avatars more than usernames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
(Not counting all thoses people changing their username  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

it dosent really if your old or new or if your post count is low or high, the only thing that really matters is if you've contributed to the community in a good or bad way


----------



## Cyan (Feb 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> it dosent really if your old or new or if your post count is low or high, the only thing that really matters is if you've contributed to the community in a good or bad way


well said !

Take TJ_cool, he is just recently registered and on his first month he was already well known from his contribution and known as helper and tutorial writer


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or Guild for his good reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What really matters and sticks with the community, is not if your being a complete dickhead to everyone but if you do something to help the community and really 'fit in'
So you shouldnt be recognised for your post count or when you joined, what matters is what you do with those posts in your post count or what you've done since your time here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its what you do that matters


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 12, 2010)

I consider myself an old member. Just not a very memorable one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I consider myself an old member. Just not a very memorable one.


Oh, I know you! You're TrolleyDave right?


----------



## saxamo (Feb 12, 2010)

It's quality, not quantity.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 12, 2010)

@ProtoKun7

Dam you, you joined 12 days  Before me.


----------



## laurenz (Feb 12, 2010)

This makes me wonder how long I am around here. Just posting to check!


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly cant tell if that is sarcasm or not.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, I needed the SarcMark!

I can tell you I was joking.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Ok. So do you actually recognise me or not?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen you around. I remember you did KYT when Trolley was busy as well.


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm an older member I guess...I just haven't started posting until recently...in fact I don't even remember why I joined...I just tried to join one day and I was told that my user name was already taken. Since I'm the only one who uses this user name (Google it and it's most likely me) I realized I had already joined and simply forgot about it XD!


----------

